
Half Of Us May Soon Be Freelancers: 6 Compelling Reasons Why - cdvonstinkpot
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130808135707-7374576-half-of-us-may-soon-be-freelancers-6-compelling-reasons-why?trk=tod-home-art-large_0
======
mtgx
I believe it. I also believe a larger percentage of people will have their
"own businesses" as opposed to having a "job" or even being a simple
freelancer, although many of these "businesses" will probably single-person
consulting/freelancing businesses.

